# something to make the tv channel badge go away?



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

anyone know or heard or thought of any type of device that would make that pesky little tv station badge usually shown in the bottom right hand corner of the screen go away? those things drive me up the wall!!!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I doubt it, but they are annoying for sure. And some of them are so big.

I suppose in this day when there are hundreds of stations trying to get your attention, each channel feels they need a recognition symbol, but there must be a better way.

Notice that the symbol goes away when a paid commercial comes on, so it's fairly obvious they know it's distracting.

brucek


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

There's no way to remove it because it is injected at the source. You could use some image-analysis software and 'teach' it the various ones your encounter and it could approximate the background, but it would be futile, since it is easy for them to change their image- or even make it moving.

One of the reasons for it was that movies and shows were getting copied and distributed right off the broadcast.

I've pretty much quit watching TV- that was one of the many reasons.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

well yes it is a digital overlay injected into the signal a bright mind I am sure could develop a way to make it invisible, it would be nice to have that be one of the tv set features "overlay on/off", and yes I noticed it will go away just before a commercial comes on also, there has got to be a way! I searched the internet a while back found nothing on the subject anywhere at all. I do know it is a hardware device at the station that injects a the overlay it can also remove it, it is pretty much the same thing that they use to inject closed caption and closed caption is invisible until you enable it on the tv, why not have the overlay invisible also unless you enable it??


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

I know there are ways to do it with programs like virtualdub after the fact, but I am not aware of any way to do it in realtime.


----------

